
The Police Are Watching on Nextdoor - sharkweek
https://onezero.medium.com/the-police-are-watching-on-nextdoor-718996fcbd6a
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I don't understand how anybody could use such an app and not think that police
are also using it.

------
Finnucane
I make a guess a lot of Nextdoor users are okay with this.

------
masonic
There's a crapload of what may be looted merchandise suddenly being listed on
For Sale on nextdoor here. People who haven't sold anything before are
suddenly listing multiple "brand new and sealed" items of a given category
(e.g. housewares, tools), generally with descriptions copied verbatim from the
websites of Bed Bath & Beyond, Home Depot, and CVS.com.

Before last week, there would be similar batches of "Brand New and Sealed
(verbatim title from Amazon)" from the same user account, which I took to be
porch pirate fencing.

